# Coming Soon



## AppalachianBiker (10 mo ago)

It's been a long wait but I'll be back in the Philippines late January 23. This time I'll stay a while, get married, get 13A status approved and find a more permanent residence. Spend more time with the wife and enjoy retirement a little.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Well done mate, enjoy.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## AppalachianBiker (10 mo ago)

Thanks Steve. It's been a long road with the "pandemic" illusion. Just when the Philippines cuts the paper to get in down to a manageable level, they institute the new SIM card registration rules. They must give out prizes for new ideas to screw with travellers.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

LOL, It's not that bad but I agree more funds and better policing needs to directed to government departments. The so called illusion was world wide and all countries held different protocols. We move on and prosper.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## AppalachianBiker (10 mo ago)

Big Pharma is big business. I have anecdotal evidence of a 13 inch a AR in my chest for open heart surgery just a few months after completing my vaccine part 1 and 2 plus a booster so that I could travel and meet the government requirements. It's going to interesting over the next year with the possible investigations into Fauci, the CDC and Covid here. I'll concentrate on being as happy as possible.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

As you should App. After the divided farce today, yesterday and the day before in congress? Talk about embarrassing and then some, united?
Well as you say be happy and forget all that is going on in all political circles no matter country, ideologies and enjoy your retirement, wake up call when you get here but like all we soldier on.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## AppalachianBiker (10 mo ago)

Yes I will. Most of the turmoil is self generated by those that profit from it like screaming racism. Division pays their bills and fuels the press. 

The ney sayers are trying to stop the mindless, blind spending which the country can't afford (when you buy friends, they're not friends at all) and honestly they've probably been laundering money taken from the Treasury (taxpayers) and running it through the corrupt Ukraine government and back through the children "working" there for Burisma or back through cryptocurrency (another hoax) and SBF into the demorats pockets as campaign contributions. The corruption I fear is on a grandiose scale and the folks behind the camera lenses are not to be trusted. These are all observations of my own and not offered as fact but where there's smoke..........

I much prefer overt corruption as I know it's happening. In the Philippines the crazy layers of things you have to do is simply filleting the cash cow to spread said cow as far and wide as possible without killing the cow. There are so many people trying to survive in the Philippines that they come up with endless regulation and fee's to support as many folks as possible. Self preservation. 

When I saw uniformed security officers everywhere including inside the Jollibee and so many other places I figured that was the easiest job possible for people to get. I must admit some of the female security are pretty good looking in Davao City too. 

I have the greatest admiration for the children of the Philippines and most of the world. They seem so happy and resilient and not aware of the trappings of a spoiled American society. American kids would never make it in the Philippines IMHO. 

It's time to lose myself on the beach or coast behind a fishing rod and a cold beer. It's going to be hard giving up some things I'm accustomed to having but I've asked myself "what's really important?" and it's not being alone anymore. The hermit lifestyle was easy to maintain at a younger age. Since I had my CABG5 (coronary artery bypass grafts x 5) back in September of 22 my whole outlook was changed. 

Really looking forward to coming back. Then it's going to be get the spouse Visa for my wife to come back to America so we can travel some via my truck and trike and she can see the natural wonders here. 

God bless everyone on this forum and for all the pointers given, Lord knows I may need some more.


----------



## AppalachianBiker (10 mo ago)

I DO NOT understand why the women are so concerned with the shade of their skin and my fiancee is no exception even though she isn't dark complected as I see it but the application of make up to make themselves appear a lighter shade is completely unnecessary to me at least and even my fiancee sends me pictures of her self lightened but I fell in love with the woman au naturel. I'll work on that gently.


----------



## AppalachianBiker (10 mo ago)

I see we share the same vision of the future and I own land in the rural mountains of Kentucky to which I can beat a hasty retreat. I have heirloom non GMO seeds vacuum sealed. I was taught the old ways by the old people which was their legacy to me. My grandfather taught me how to make moonshine which always has a market and I have the equipment to make it and have made it.

The intention I fear is that they conditioned us to the thought of being locked down. They have been discussing going to digital currency which they could turn off or in at the blink of an eye. They have manufactured a narrative of an insurrection and locked folks away without due process which goes against our constitution but they've done it anyhow. Yes, like Nazi Germany. 

They also know that there are more guns and ammo in this country in the hands of the citizens than they can actually count. It would take a tremendous effort on their part to overcome that. So they use food, money, electricity as tools. I live near Athens, Tennessee and if you search for The Battle of Athens you should find the historical accounting of an armed insurrection in America. I think we've been free too long and the loss of that single thing would cause great strife. The Chinese have been buying up farm land a pork producers left and right. That's worrisome.

I'm set for whatever. I've stockpiled silver bullion to circumvent government interference in the money supply. A long time ago I have said potable water and ammunition will be the currency of the future. Food shortages in Buffalo New York during the recent blizzard drive the under prepared to looting for sustenance.

The world is crazy. The young people are crazy. Come after my stuff and I'll show you a crazy like never seen wink wink.

But if it's not in God's plan then it's all hogwash. 

Have any of you readers flown on ANA or Nippon Airways? What are your impressions of the airline ? I really liked Singapore Airlines but I used a travel agent to handle my reservations this time and they booked me in Nippon going through Tokyo to Manila.


----------



## AppalachianBiker (10 mo ago)

Still coming to the Philippines regardless of what transpires.


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

I really liked flying Korean Air.
Not the lowest price.

I flew nonstop from IAD to Korea on an extended range Boeing jet. Then next morning on a jet to Manila.

I like flying just 1 airline on a trip. If I miss a transfer because the plane lands late, they can't blame the other airline. Its still their fault. Same if a flight is canceled.

I used Korean Air and purchased directly from their website, and if anything goes wrong I expected them to take care of everything.

Had a long layover in Inchon airport.
Slept in a hotel located inside the airport terminal.
No need for doing a Korean visa or satisfying Korean covid rules. Technically I never entered Korea.

Next trip I might try the lowest cost airline for comparison.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

AppalachianBiker said:


> I DO NOT understand why the women are so concerned with the shade of their skin and my fiancee is no exception even though she isn't dark complected as I see it but the application of make up to make themselves appear a lighter shade is completely unnecessary to me at least and even my fiancee sends me pictures of her self lightened but I fell in love with the woman au naturel. I'll work on that gently.


I agree with you on keeping the natural shade. The reason Filipina women use whitening creams, soaps is because the Filipino men prefer whiter skin tones and also a means of social status or vanity.


----------



## AppalachianBiker (10 mo ago)

They should date some light skinned American women. They couldn't handle the entitled feminists. I'll stick with my Filipina who is happy to be a woman and a wife without pronouns.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

The darker the better for me but I get the drift, even Ben and half the workers here use whitening creams and always cover their skin when working, Vanity as mentioned or dreaming? The 4 or 5 other guys working here are not vain and chocolate brown skin colour, future skin cancer candidates? Who knows as I was the same and worked outdoors most of my life and no skin cancer to date at 63, touch wood.

Hope you enjoy when you live here App.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Ekspat (5 mo ago)

AppalachianBiker said:


> there are more guns and ammo in this country in the hands of the citizens than they can actually count. It would take a tremendous effort on their part to overcome that. So they use food, money, electricity as tools.


Couldn't have said it better, but they also control the narrative by spreading propaganda in Hollywood and the media. They don't want to take your guns, they want to gradually brainwash your grandchildren into giving theirs up. And that brings up the next point:



AppalachianBiker said:


> Really looking forward to coming back. Then it's going to be get the spouse Visa for my wife to come back to America


Why not stay? Christians are treated far better in the Philippines than the US, and that goes double for White Christians.


----------



## Nickleback99 (Aug 6, 2011)

App, I flew ANA numerous times when living in Japan in 2007 and again 2015-17. Excellent airline and service at the time, as was every other aspect of service I/We experienced there. They take a lot of pride in their work from the lowest service job to the highest. It's an Honor based culture and in my experiences, they did it right every time. Enjoy and best of luck on your new adventure. Did similar to you yrs ago marrying my Asawa here in PI, then brought her to US, and now we are back living here....15 yrs as a couple and 12 of those married. I'm very lucky.


----------



## thefiveson (2 mo ago)

AppalachianBiker said:


> It's been a long wait but I'll be back in the Philippines late January 23. This time I'll stay a while, get married, get 13A status approved and find a more permanent residence. Spend more time with the wife and enjoy retirement a little.


 Wishing you every success!!


----------



## thefiveson (2 mo ago)

AppalachianBiker said:


> It's been a long wait but I'll be back in the Philippines late January 23. This time I'll stay a while, get married, get 13A status approved and find a more permanent residence. Spend more time with the wife and enjoy retirement a little.


Wishing you every good thing and happiness.


----------



## thefiveson (2 mo ago)

M.C.A. said:


> I agree with you on keeping the natural shade. The reason Filipina women use whitening creams, soaps is because the Filipino men prefer whiter skin tones and also a means of social status or vanity.



The actual fact of the matter and history is that the ruling classes historically did not work outside in the sun - look at Elizabethan England etc where complexions where actually covered in zinc ointment and powdered ghastly white. A dark complexion is globally associated with lower economic status. This changed with the industrial revolution where workers sat inside a lot while the sybarites (people of leisure and free time from income) could "play" outside. Henceforth a "tan" became the status symbol. Its ultimately all about image and of course money. There is STILL a lot of bias against the darker complected - even in black countries!

And now you know... the _rest _of the story! LoL


----------



## AppalachianBiker (10 mo ago)

Nickleback99 said:


> App, I flew ANA numerous times when living in Japan in 2007 and again 2015-17. Excellent airline and service at the time, as was every other aspect of service I/We experienced there. They take a lot of pride in their work from the lowest service job to the highest. It's an Honor based culture and in my experiences, they did it right every time. Enjoy and best of luck on your new adventure. Did similar to you yrs ago marrying my Asawa here in PI, then brought her to US, and now we are back living here....15 yrs as a couple and 12 of those married. I'm very lucky.


That's kind of what I expected from an honor based society. Thank you. Singapore Airlines is much the same. They take pride in their aircraft and service.


----------



## AppalachianBiker (10 mo ago)

Praying the FAA doesn't have another issue on my departure date. The United States isn't doing very well with air travel through the 2022 holidays and through to now. Nationwide flight cancellations are the norm now. I purchased trip insurance. I hate not being able to trust people to do their jobs correctly.


----------

